# Firefox and 'Content Encoding Error'



## Coloursfall (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah. Firefox is doing something weird.  It randomly will give me this error, which lasts like... a few minutes on every page then goes away, then comes back again.  And when I was viewing a thread, it was normal untill about halfway down, where it showed a jumble of HTML (which I didn't screencap, stupidly.  I will if I see it again.)

Any ideas with what's going on?


----------



## Negrek (Nov 9, 2008)

I've gotten that message myself, but only for one site and certainly nothing on the forums here (said site doesn't work in IE either, so it could very well be a problem with the site itself). 

In any case, I haven't done a very deep search on this, but it appears that other people encounter problems with this, but about the only thing I see to deal with it is using ctrl + F5 to reload the problem page without the FireFox cache. Though some people say this only works once... give it a shot, anyway.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 9, 2008)

hnn.. Well, I haven't seen it since this morning, so I think it may have gone away... wonder why it was there, anyway.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm, I haven't seen this problem before, but I guess you could always ask someone at the firefox site. :/


----------

